# Martin Shooter success...sneak peak!!



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Are my eyes decieving me, maybe a little psychosis-that looks like a all new 2 cam :bounce:


----------



## fibonacci4u (Jun 11, 2002)

*I see it too!*

I, too, see a new two cam system. I believe I can make out a yoke on the bottom, so the cam and a half it is not. I love this time of year. Cooling temperatures, deer hunting, new bows. . . It is like Christmas is coming!! -- Ike


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

It appears to be back toward the design of the older hatchet cams.


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

Smudge???? Yeah right, maybe new riser design Pug...nice try! :wink: Man, I sure do detest secrets! Thanks for for wetting our appetites though.


----------



## ncdotshooter (Apr 6, 2003)

Oh yes! The riser is definitely being smudged to hide something. I think Martin should let their super model, Katie Robinson show us the new design!!!


----------



## 4x20 (Jul 29, 2002)

Those are the current NOS cams they are just the big C size.


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

4x20 said:


> Those are the current NOS cams they are just the big C size.


I don't believe so. The lobe is longer on the inside of the cam than closer to the string, unlike the Nitrous cams. Look how pointed the cam is.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Hmmm, the riser looks an awful lot like a some kind of SlayR. Are we looking at a new Rytera? SlayR II?


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

lmbo... funny... :shade:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm starting to take donations for bail money....... It'll go to whomever steals the bow from this Todd Randall  I'd do it myself but he probably isn't on the east coast. Besides he looks young, big and agile!.......I'm not as young or as fast as I once was.  

If there's no takers......how about a little breaking and entering, snap a few digital pics, no harm done. :zip:


----------



## TSpringer (Sep 16, 2005)

I don't know what it is, but it looks good. And the bow is pretty sharp too!


----------



## funkymunky (Jun 29, 2005)

*Martin Sucess.......*

I heard from a decent source they are getting away from the high wrist thingy & perhaps something comparable to the scepter line thank goodness inmho


----------



## X-Cam (Mar 5, 2003)

if you know where to look the unblurred picture is available for public viewing.. :wink:


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*Xcam...*

SSSHHHHHHHH........

Here is our very own Xcam and his doe he thumped down here in 2walla...


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Umm. Okay  

For us ******s in AT land. How about dropping us a little hint.


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

the cams look like the tru-arch hybrids. it also looks like a fairly long bow, but the smudge on the lens could be deceiving :wink: . long ATA and a set of tru-archs, smooth finger shooter.


----------



## capin31 (Jul 14, 2005)

I like NCDOTSHOOTER's idea myself. Capin


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*No fair Pug!*

Your being an Archery Tease!!!!!!! :wink:


----------

